# Elektronikas pamati >  Diy barošanas bloks

## gljenga

Esmu iesācēja līmenī un vēlējos uzlodēt regulējamu barošanas bloku pēc šīs shēmas http://www.redcircuits.com/Page36.htm, bet nevaru atrast kur pasūtīt šos tranzistorus: BC182, BC212. Varbūt tos var aizstāt ar kādu citu alternatīvu? 
Paldies jau iepriekš.

----------


## osscar

tak vieglāk uztaisīt regulējamu barokli ar mazāk elementiem - http://sound.westhost.com/project44.htm kaut vai uz LM kām.

----------


## moon

es gan tev ieteiktu mekleet kadu citu sheemu  :: 
un nekada gadijuma nevajadzetu aizmirst ielikt kadu aizsardziibu, kaut vai kuustosho droshinaataaju.
labaak pameklee kadu shemu uz LM317 bus tev 1,5 A regulejams barokliitis, tik laikam LM317 tada gadijumaa pie radiatora bus japieskruvee.

----------


## gljenga

Nu skaidrs. Tad tik meklēšu jaunu shēmu. paldies

----------


## Janis1279

> Nu skaidrs. Tad tik meklēšu jaunu shēmu. paldies


 Kas skaidrs ?... izskatās, ka nekas.
uzcep 1/2 , pozitīvo regulējošo uz LM317 piemēram,  no kādas no *osscar* dotās saites shēmām un būs vienkāršs, regulējams baroklītis !

----------


## jeecha

Veel vari Argusaa (neesmu skatiijies vai Elfaa arii taadi ir, gan jau ka jaa) nopirkt regulaajama pazeminoshaa switching baroklja plati/kitu (nebuut nebuus daargi). Nebuus tik liels radiators vajadziigs kaa ar lineaaro regulatoru.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Runājot par barošanas blokiem - vai kāds var pastāstīt par passive PFC. Es domāju, piemēram, Jūs visi taisat saviem audio pastiprinātājiem barošanas blokus ar transformators -> taisngriezies -> kondesatori, bet tad jau nesmuki tā līnija tiek izmantota, tāpēc vēlejos saprast, vai nebūtu jaukāk tam visam pielikt klāt passive pfc. Mēģināju nosimulēt circuit simulātorā, bet nepareizas vērtības liku, tāpēc man neizdevās ieraudzīt to pfc skaistumu.
BEefs

----------


## gljenga

jeecha, domā šādu kitu? http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... 89516c878a

----------


## moon

nee tas nav inpulsnieks
shis ir inpulsnieks http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... 89516c878a
un te ir plate prieksh cita inpulsnieka http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... 89516c878a

----------


## goga

Laba diena forumā.
nu bet tad kādi nopietni mīnusi ir šim barrošanas blokam? domāts http://redcircuits.com/Page36.htm
Ok, doma tāda: ir trafs no radiotehnikas 7111,  nepieciešams testa baroklis, kurš varētu lietderīgi izmantot radiotehnikas trafa jaudu, ja nekļūdos, tad vajadzētu būt apmēram 2ampēri uz katru pusi(plusa/mīnusa izeja attiecībā no nosacītās zemes), apmēram līdzīgs šim http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... s_id=24361.

Esmu vairāk/mazāk iesācējs rādiotehnikā (domāts teorijas iesācējs, jo attiecībā uz lodēšanu kā tādu, tad bez īpašām pūlēm varu tikt galā ar SOIC package), uzmetu aci shēmai, priekš iesākuma liekas, ka sanāk normāls barošanas bloks uzbūvēto shēmu pārbaudei. Bloka mērķis ir: dod iespēju lēnām celt spriegumu uz testa shēmu(angliski target circuit) monitorējot kādas strāvas, kādas voltāžas utt, nu un pats galvenais: tas ka ir īssprieguma izsardzība, tas dos iespēju pasargāt pašu transformātoru no nodegšanas, ko uzskatu par paŗ sliktāko scenāriju, bēdīgs variants, ja kādas muļķīgas kļūdas pēc pajaudīgs trafs aiziet zilos dūmos, tomēr padārga mantiņa, ko nodedzināt. Protams saprotu ka tā nav kaut kāda super/puper shēma, pašlaik nav domas taisīt tādu nopietnu barokli, bet izveidot vismaz primitīvu regulēšanu un aizsardzību, tomēr drošāk kā vienot pa taisno aiz tiltiņa, drošinātājus var salikt tā nav problēma. Netaisīt neko un iztikt tikai ar drošinātājiem arī nav nopietni, pēc katras pielēgšanas mainīt drošinātājus, vai kādā pašvakākā shēmā detaļas, domāju beigās sanāks ļoti dārgi  :: 

Noslēgumā, kāpēc izdomāju iepostot šeit, kā jau raktīju tad ar to shēmu izpratini nav pilnīgas skaidrības. http://redcircuits.com/Page36.htm iepostots vienpolārais variants, tā ka domāju paspēlēties ar audo pastiprinātājiem utt, tad ar vienpolāro tālu netiksi, ar Circuit Wizard uzmetu divpolāro variantu, bet nezinu vai tā vispār var darīt. Bilde:

V1; V2 kalpo kā aizvietotājs transformātoram un tiltiņam. Augšējā puse identiska http://redcircuits.com/Page36.htm apaksējo piedomāju pats, tas arī ir tas par ko gribu dzirdēt kādus komentus, nav ne jausmas vai tā drīkst darīt  :: 
Attiecībā par http://sound.westhost.com/project44.htm, nekā nopietna pret nav, detaļas ja labi pameklēt arī atradīsies  :: ,  nepatīk tas, ka 1,5amp max, pie slodzēm karsīs nopietni, jādomā dzesēšana utt  ::  , vienīgais ar ko iekrita acīs tieši http://redcircuits.com/Page36.htm ir tas ka varu noregulēt maksimālo strāvu, ne visur ir vajadzīgi 2 vai vairāk ampēri tāpēc var, iestatīt uz mazām strāvām, ja kas ies uz īso testa shēmā vismaz nekas nenodegs.

----------


## osscar

Rekur bilža no R. Slone grāmatas (lai viņam vieglas smiltis) -audio  laboratorijas baroklis komplektā ar auto transformatoru sprieguma regulēšanai + 2 līnijas ar 1,5 A limitu , bet tā jau shēmas ir daudz uz regulatoriem ut.t. - tepat forumā bija lietotāji, kuri smukus barokļus bija uztaisījuši ar visu indikāciju ciparos. Pats es testēju ampus ar viņu trafu + spuldze virknē ar primāro. Protams auto-transformators ir labāks šādiem mērķiem.

----------


## AndrisZ

> ja kādas muļķīgas kļūdas pēc pajaudīgs trafs aiziet zilos dūmos


 Nu, trafs būs pēdējais kas var sadegt. Un arī tikai tad, ja pats nebūsi klāt. Pat ja redzēsi nu tā paceļamies zilus dūmus, vēl nebūs par vēlu izslēgt.  :: 
Pareizi izvēlēti drošinātaji transformatoru aizsargās 100%. Bet stabilizatoru gan vajadzētu ar labu aizsardzību, lai ne tikai pašu nenosvilinātu, bet arī shēmas ar kurām eksperimentēsi.

----------


## goga

@osscar
kāds grāmatas nosaukums un apm kura lpp?  ::  pamaza tā bilde  :: 
bar. bloks jau domāts vairāk kā universālais, ne tikai audio testēt, ja projekts būs tuvāk noslēgumam tad jau var iepirkt riktīgo trafu un salikt to uF tūkstošus, domāju pārbaudīt vai tā shēma ir dzīvotspējīga var arī ar mazāk uF.  ::  Uzsvars ir uz aizsardzības izveidi gan barošanas blokam gan arī pieslēgtajai shēmai, un lai būtu universāls protams sprieguma regulācija.

Ciparu indikators man principā gandrīz jau puspabeigs, ja izdosies tuvākajās dienās latgalītē iepirkt 16x1 vai 16x2 lcd displejiņu, tad varēs pārbaudīt tā dzīvotspēju, shēmu ņēmu no šejienes: http://www.elfly.pl/multimetr/multimetr_en_DIP.htm
mazliet gan pārtaisīju pcb, nebiju pārliecināts ka ar pirmo exsperimentu izdosies uztaisīt pcb ar tik maziem celiņiem, izmantojot laser printera tehnologiju, taapeec nepaslinkoju pārtaisīju pcb bez smd komponentiem un ar lielākiem celiņiem(lielākais joks tāds, ka beigās neatradu vajadzīgās kapacitātes kondicionierus, tāpēc izmantoju smd  ::  ), kā arī neesmu pārliecināts vai strādās tā FAN kontrole, ņēmu ne smd tranzistoru, cerēs ka būšu piemekējis riktīgo(BS170 oriģinālā BSS-138 vietā). Programators ar jau izveidots, liekas ka strādā ar  ::  
Te var aplūkot to multimetru, manu versiju kas no tā sanācis:


Neesmu pārliecināts, bet pēc apraksta liekas, ka ar negatīvajām voltāžām nestrādās ja izdomās ar laiku likt divus: katru savā pusē(divpolārajam bar. blokam) tad šī shēma nederēs, nāksies meklēt citu, vai arī slēgt klāt otrādi un atcerēties ka patiesībā priekšā jābūt mīnusa zīmei  :: 

@AndrisZ
Nesaki no pieci, kas profam liekas nesaprotami iesācējs nokurinās nepamirkšķinot ne aci, laikam neeesmu īsts vīrs gribu taisīt backup'u, nu tas tā, no IT terminoloģijas  :: 
Viena lieka pile alvas un pilnīgākais īsais, piecas reizes ieslēdzi, nokurināji piecus drošinātājus, cik tas sanāk? 10kapeikas drošinātājs apmēram maksāja? nu lūk 50 kapeikas izkūpēja  ::  nemaz jau neskaitot, ka mājās drošinātāju skaits arī nav neierobežotā skaitā.

----------


## osscar

The Audiophile's Project Sourcebook: 80 High-Performance Audio Electronics Projects

Bet tad jau tev tas nederēs.....

----------


## habitbraker

Neliels offtopic.
Es te pēdējā laikā cenšos izprast dažādu shēmu darbību un tad nu ieinteresēja šī shēma. 


Gribētos zināt vai pareizi izpratu: Ja pieņem , ka Q1 bāze ir caur P1 poci savienota ar zemi - tātad ir tranis ir ciet, tad Caur R2 tranis Q2 dabūs bāzes strāvu, kas savukārt atvērs Q2, kas savukārt atver  Q4. Līdz ar to plūdīs strāva, kas izraisa uz P2 nekustīgās daļas sprieguma kritumu - šajā gadījumā tas būs max izejas spriegums. 
Tagad, ja pagriež P2 poci nedaudz uz augšu(tik daudz, lai uz R3 un P2 daļas kristu 0,7V), atveras Q1, kas nozog Q2 bāzes strāvu (savieno uz zemi). Tas savukārt piever Q2. Tas pats notiek ar Q4. Samazinās strāva caur P2, līdz ar to spriegums izejā samazinās.  Tas izskaidro LOG poca nepieciesamību  - kā nekā katreiz, kad samazinās spriegums uz P2, vajag lielāku pretastību, lai dabūtu 0,7 V kritumu uz Q1 bāzi. Kā arī tāpēc arī min spriegums izejā ir 0,7 V.
Tas par sprieguma regulāciju. Par strāvas regulāciju tagad slinkums tagad rakstīt. 
Kāds zinošs varētu izlabot kļūdas.  ::

----------


## goga

@osscar
neizskatās no viegli dabūjamām grāmatām, domāju pirmie linki googlee utt.  ::  
jā, bet tas laikam nav tas ko vēlos, skatos pēc taviem veikumiem tava interese ir konkrēti projekti, sākti un pabeigti, un krāmēšana kaudzē  :: , mana interese ir pabūvēt shēmiņas paprovēt izkost darbības principus, saprast ko dara katrs tranzistors utt. Ar vienu grāmatu lasīšanu kaut kā nepielec, jāņemās fonā ar riktīgiem projektiņiem: instrumenti kas atvieglo vispārējo strādāšanu - LC meter, tranzistoru testeris, kas atļauj notestēt tranzistorus nelodējot ārā no shēmas utt., mazi audio ampi, tā pati b klase kaut vai šis http://redcircuits.com/Page150.htm vai šis http://redcircuits.com/Page1.htm, (protams jaunatne nories: nav labi parametri, nav jaudas, utt) varbūt kāds čipamps, bet man ne jau pastiprinātājs ir vajadzīgs  :: , priekš manis interesans jau ir pats process, ne jau gala produkts. Un pirmā lieta, lai nodarbotos ar radiotehniku ir: Normāls barošanas bloks! Regulējams un ar aizsardzību! Slēgt savas safantazētās shēmas pa tiešo pie transformatora ir idiotisms.

Priekš sīkumiem man ir kādus 15 gadus atpakaļ taisīts barošanas bloks no B.Ivanova grāmatas "Pashdarinaatas elektroniskas ieriices", bet kā gribi, ko nopietnāku tā protams jaudas un sprieguma ir pa maz, tā kā trafs ir, tad jāatrod +/- normāla shēma ko pielikt aiz tā trafa. Diemžēl salīdzinoši tieši divpolārie barošanas bloki gogles tantē ir retums, 20-30 ampērīgās galējības utm, bet neuzskatu ka tāds ir nepieciešams.

http://www.redcircuits.com/Page36.htm vienkārši liekas primitīvs, strādājošs un itkā dara visu kas nepieciešams, detaļas man priekš viņa ir, izņemot BC182, BC212, bet nešaubos ka var piemeklēt analogus, kaut vai tos pašus krieviniekus. uzskrēju virsū šim topikam, ieraudzīju postus no sērijas "es gan tev ieteiktu mekleet kadu citu sheemu", padomāju varbūt esmu iebraucis auzās. Protams nav skaidrības par manu divpolāro modifikāciju, ko tur esmu sastrādājis, simulācija itkā strādā.....
 Mazliet visu sarežģij tas, ka visa būve notiek laukos, user'a Didža miestā  :: , bet iztrūkstošās detaļas jāiepērk kamēr esmu Rīgā, nebrauksi jau speciāli pakaļ detaļām kuru vērtība ir ~50 santīmi   ::

----------


## osscar

Man arī ir tād bloks baigi vecais no Ivanova grāmatas + V indikators + pievienota diodes uz "īso" indikācijai  ::  Bet es kaudzē nekrāmēju - klausos savus verķus.

----------


## Raimonds1

Neviens jau nav atcēlis auto drošinātājus ar visdažādākajiem strāvu stiprumiem, ko tie tur un 0,1omīgās un citas pretestības, uz kurām virknē ar barošanas avotu un slodzi parādās gana daudz milivoltu, lai īso atslēgtu ātri ātri.

----------


## goga

@osscar
skaisti jau tavi veikumi ir, neviens nestrīdas, cepure nost.

Varbūt pamuļķīgs jautājums, kā vispār pareizi tiek piemeklēti pareizie nomināli drošinātājiem? No sērijas trafs sekundārajā timunā ņem ~2amp nu tad ņemšu 3, vai 4amp drošinātājus, primārajā strāvas patēriņš apm līdz 0.5 amp, nu tad ņemšu 1ampēru. Vai tomēr tam ir kāda zinātnieciska pieeja, grāmatās aprakstīta formula vai kas tml?   ::

----------


## JDat

Neaizmirstiet ka drošinātājs ir domāts lai aizsargātu pret ķibelēm nevis pret problēmām shēmā. Drošinātāji izdeg pēdējie.   ::  Jāizvēlas tāds nomināls lai izsit drošinātāju pirms iemetas zilie dūmi aparātā.

----------


## goga

Tas protams ir skaidrs. Arī nagla starp diviem vadiem ir drošinātājs  ::  Bet kāda tad ir tā pareizā izvēle, tīri uz intuīciju/loģiku balstīta, vai tomēr ir kādi pamata principi/likumi/formula?

----------


## moon

ja runaa par transformatoru aizsardzibu pret isslegumu ar droshinatajiem, tad var lietot koeficentu  k = 1,3 - 2 (I_n*k=I_dr)  ja nav lielu palaishanas stravu. 
ja pec trafa uzreiz ir lielas kapacitates kondensatori lidz ar to ir liela palaishanas strava, tad droshinataja nominalu vajadzees vel lielaku, tad koeficentu var nakties palielainaat pat lidz 5.
visu jau var loti smalki gudri reikinaat bet droshinaataajam ir tik prasts darbibas princips ka to var arii uz izjutu izveleties, galvenais uzdevums, lai uz  galda neizveidojas ugunskurs un nepardeg ieslegshanaas bridi 
a parejam jau ir jataisa atrdarbigakas aizsardziibas

----------


## Obsis

P2 - sprieguma iestellēšana, P1 - max strāvas iestellešana. Kā jau normālos laboratorijas barokļos. Shēma laba, ir baudīts.

----------


## Vikings

Neredzu pirmajā postā esošajā shēmā kādus baigos iemeslus tai nestrādāt. Vienkāršs baroklis bez mikroshēmām.

----------


## goga

@moon
Paldies par atbildi. Drošinātāju tēma slēgta. Jautājis tiku tāpēc, ka mana izglītība ir tālu no elektronikas, un piem. savu izvēli vairāk daru tikai pēc pieņēmumiem/loģikas. Šajā forumā tomēr apgrozas speciālisti ar attiecīgo izglītību, un tas kas ir mācīts 1. kursa elektronikas studentam, nebūt nenozīmē kas tas ir mācīts man. Ar loģiku/pieņēmumiem elektronikā tālu netiksi.

@Vikings
par to nestrādāšanu vairāk tiku domājis 10 post'ā izveidoto divpolāro modifikāciju, oriģināls protams ka strādās. Vēl par modifikāciju runājot, šķiet,  ka īsā aizsardzība strādās tikai attiecībā pret nulli, ja salaidīs īso starp plusa un mīnusa plecu tad nenostrādās. Jāliek laikam klāt aiz C1;C3 kaut kas līdzīgs http://freecircuitdiagram.com/2008/08/0 ... c-circuit/

Pēdīgi: Vienkāršs = Slikts???  Saprotu ka tagad modē ir visur pičkāt tās mikrenes, bet ko tas izteiks reālajā dzīvē, ar mikrenēm būs stabilāks spriegums vai taml.? Tad jau atkal jāprasa, ko katrs saprot ar terminu stabilāks? "Vienkāršs" pie lielākām strāvām raustīs spriegumu?

----------


## goga

Kāda ir LM317T temeperatūra ko ieteicams nepārsniegt? protams jo tuvāk istabas temperatūrai jo labāk, bet reālos apstākļos? 60;70;90 grādi? 
Aizvakar uzbūvēju apgriezienu regulātoru motriņam  atkarībā no slodzes priekš http://www.elfa.lv/artnr/VTHD01/elektri ... etajs-12v-
Shēmu ņēmu no šejienes: http://radiokot.ru/lab/hardwork/31/ (pati pēdējā shēmiņa rakstā), nu tad lūk šī bija mana pirmā iepazīšanās ar LM317T, uzliku mazu: amp 2 cm2 alumīnija radiātoriņu, minūtes 10-15 mākslīgi pamokot/paslogojot motoriņu tas čips uzkarst līdz pat 90 grādiem(multimetram ir temp mērītājs), man liekas biki pa traku. Nomērot spriegumu, strāvu: tukšgaitā(motors lēni griežas) ~4volti, 0.1Amp, zem slodzes: līdz 11V;  strāva līdz 1.05Amp
Visādi citādi, shēmiņa ^^ patieām laba, rezultāti labāki kā bija gaidīti.
---
Ja izveidos http://sound.westhost.com/project44.htm, spriegums  ar rrr trafu tomēr būs 38Volti un piem ar to pašu 1ampēru jauda būs līdz 3 reizes lielāka salīdzinot ar ^^ apgriezienu regulatoru, jo spriegums trīs reizes lielāks.... tad jau vispār nereāli karsīs. Cik tad lieli ir vajadzīgi radiatori, un vai vispār tādu jaudu ir iespējams dzesēt pasīvi?
http://sound.westhost.com/project44.htm rakstīts, ka no tās shēmas var izspiest 0.8Amp, cik saprotu, ierobežojumi tas ir LM317 karstums un 1n4007 diodes ar 1Amp max, diodes var ielikt lielākas kaut tās pašas 1N5408..... Kādu lomu tajā shēmā spēlē D5;D6 diodes?

----------


## AndrisZ

Analogajam sprieguma regulatoram visa "liekā" jauda aiziet siltumā. Pilnīgi vienalga kāda mikrene vai tranzistors regulē, siltums izdalīsies vienāds. Priekš tam jau domāti radiatori.

----------


## goga

> ="AndrisZ".....siltums izdalīsies vienāds. Priekš tam jau domāti radiatori.


 Starpība jau traņa/mikrenes iepakojumā(package), ir jau ir LM3*7K, kuras izskatās LV nav dabūjamas. Tāpat var jau likt vara vai sudraba  ::  plāksni starp radiatoru un mikreni, tādejādi palielinot sākotnējo laukumu kur karstumam izplēsties, bet lieks č*kars.
Laikam jau būs kārtējā mana "pērle", kas ir "liekā" jauda? P=U*I Ja palielinās viena no vērtībām, pieaug jauda, tādejādi pieaug siltuma izdalīšanās, vai tad ne? Jo lielāku jaudu ņemu no barošanas bloka, jo vairāk karst traņi/mikrenes. Tādejādi ja ņemu 12V 2A, Jauda 24W, karsīs mazāk kā 30V un 2A kur jauda 60W .... Izlabojiet ja nav pareizi, neesmu nekāds elektroguru.

----------


## goga

šis izskatās diezgan cerīgi http://www.tcaas.btinternet.co.uk/jlhlm3x7cb.htm , plus nepieciešamības gadījumā Q3;Q4 var nodubultot atkal sadalot karstuma izdalīšanos.
Nezinu, bet man kaut kā liekas, ka pareizāk projektēt barošanas bloku ir tā, lai "šaurā" vieta paliek trafs nevis shēma vai karstums, uzlikt ierobežojumu maksimālajai strāvai ko no trafa var izvilkt lai to nepārslogotu, rezultātā iegūsim, aukstu un drošu barošanas bloku.

----------


## marizo

> Starpība jau traņa/mikrenes iepakojumā(package), ir jau ir LM3*7K, kuras izskatās LV nav dabūjamas.


 Ja nu gribas lielāku strāvu/jaudu, tad var reku dabūt sprieguma regulatoru līdzīgi kā LM317 - LM338K TO3 korpusā

----------


## goga

Zinu par 338K, bet problēma ar to ir tāda, ka tai nav negative polarity mikrenes analoga, līdzīgi kā ir 317 positive un 337 negative.
Ir kaut kur saglabāts links ar divām 338K, kurā viena strādā kā positive polarity puse otra kā negative, bet tai neder center tapped trafi.

----------


## marizo

Dazreiz defektu var parverst par efektu- es ari uztaisiju 2 pozitivos VR, uzliku sledziti, kas viena + sasledz ar otra - un tagad ir vai nu divi neatkarigi spriegumi vai ari viens divpolars.

----------


## goga

Kā tad ir ar to "lieko" jaudu? Var kāds vispārēji apskaidrot?
Biki paštukoju, es saprotu to kā spriegumu starpību starp spriegumu ko sākotnēji dod trafs un spriegumu ko beigās gūstu no barošanas bloka. Piemēram, ja velku no barošanas bloka 10v un 2amp tātad gūstu 20W, bet trafs strādā ar ~40V(piemēram, noapaļojot).  Jauda ko dod trafs pie 2 Amp ir 80W, tātad "liekā" jauda pie 10V sprieguma ir 60W, kas izdalīsies kā siltums, attiecīgi pie 5V un 2Amp jauda kas izdalīsies kā siltums jau būs 70W. 
Tas gan sagāž manus sākotnējos priekštatus par karstuma izdalīšanos   ::  , kas tad notiek, ja bloka izejā ir gandrīz vienāds spriegums ar to ko dod trafs? Karsīs minimāli, nekarsīs nemaz?

----------


## JDat

Jautājums: kas karsīs?
Atcerēsimies oma un jaudas likumu. Ir ķēde ar divām pretestībām, kas saslēgtas virknē. Uz katras pretestības kritīs noteikts spriegums, līdz ar to izdalīsies noteikta jauda. Izdalīto jaudu mēs sajutīsim kā siltumu. Savā ziņā LM7805 mikrene ir tāda nosacīta pretestība. Tev ienāk iekšā 10 V DC. Mikrene uztaisa stabilizētus 5 voltus DC. Tātas uz mikenes atlikušie 5 volti tiek "apēsti" un izdalās kā siltums. pie 1 ampēra no mikrenes izdalīsies 5 vati un no tavas iekārtas arī 5 vati. Mikrene no pretestības atšķiras ar to ka mikrenei atkarībā no sprieguma mainās "pretestība". Ja tev pēkšņi ienāks nevis 10 V DC bet gan 15 V DC, tad mikrenei "pretestība" palielināsies. Līdz ar to, tava shēma no 5 voltiem un viena ampēra turpinās izdalīt 5 vatus, bet mikrene jau izdalīs 10 vatus, jo "noēda" 10 voltus pie viena ampēra. Bet, mikrene nav vienkārši tāda "pretestība". Tā ir miniatūra shēma uz viena kristāla, kas satur tranzistorus. Uz tranzistoriem. Arī pilnībā atverot tranzistoru, tad tomēr nepārvada visus 100 % spriegumu, bet pats kaut ko "noēd". Tranzistors atvērtā stāvoklī nav ideāls vadītājs. Tam arī ir sava iekšējā pretestība. Ņemot vērā tranzistora specifiku LM7805 mikrenei ir minimālais ieejas spriegums no kura tā sāk stabilizēt. Un tas spriegums ir 7,5 volti. Tātad ieejā tev jādod vismaz 7,5 Volti, lai ārā tu dabūtu savus 5 voltus.

Apmēram tāds vienkāršs (varbūt sarežģīts) izskaidrojums. Te ir ņemta mikrene 7805. Tie pāsi likumi darbojas arī uz citām stabilizācijas mikrenēm.

----------


## goga

> Jautājums: kas karsīs?....


 Barošanas bloka spēka elementi=mikrene/tranzistors, caur kuru plūst "lielā" strāva. Par gala iekārtu es nerunāju, angliski "Load" saucas.

Tas ka mikrene ir traņu/pretestību/kondensatoru utt. apvienojums tas ta skaidrs, kā arī to ka nav ideālu vadītāju, tātad būs zudumi kas izdalīsies kā karstums.
Kā lai izloba no datulapām kāda ir maksimālā "liekā" jauda ko spēj "noēst" mikrene/tranis nenodegot. Piem. 2N3055 ir norādīts ka Total Dissipation ir 115W, tātad tas ko tranis ir spējīgs "noēst" kā "lieko" jaudu, drošības pēc mīnusojam 30-35% no 115W un iegūsim drošu vērtību ar kuru viņš būs spējīgs strādāt 100% (protams tas viss ar labiem radiātoriem). Lielākajā daļā datu lapās nav norādīts Total Dissipation, tā vietā ir Termal Resistance C/W. Kā no  C/W dabūt Total disipation? Te kaut kā, laikam, vajag skatīties maksimālo darba temp... Kā piemēru var minēt tos pašus LM317;LM337;LM338K;LM78**

----------


## JDat

Par dzesēšanu neesmu eksperts, bet nu...
teorētiski nav svarīgi cik izdalās, ja vien vari siltumu aizvadīt projām no mikrenes (kaut vai ar šķidro slāpekli). Dzīvē ir tā, ka nevajadzētu pārsniegt maksimālo strāvu. Piemēram 1,5 A (klasika) savādāk var nodegt (vai automātiski atslēgties)aiz pārslodzes. Ja nemaldos, tad atslēdzas arī pie pārkaršanas. Tālāk pieņemam, ka visa jauda, kas izdalās kā karstums. Liekam tādu radiatoru lai dzesējas. Te jau sākas termodinamika (neesmu speciālists, jo reizēm arī bastoju fiziku, bet Jums neiesaku tā darīt  ::  ) radiatora laukums, siltumvadītspeja utt. Domāju, ka kāds kompetentāks var pastāstīt par radiatora izmēriem utml lietām.

----------


## Janis1279

> Laikam jau būs kārtējā mana "pērle", kas ir "liekā" jauda? P=U*I Ja palielinās viena no vērtībām, pieaug jauda, tādejādi pieaug siltuma izdalīšanās, vai tad ne? Jo lielāku jaudu ņemu no barošanas bloka, jo vairāk karst traņi/mikrenes. Tādejādi ja ņemu 12V 2A, Jauda 24W, karsīs mazāk kā 30V un 2A kur jauda 60W .... Izlabojiet ja nav pareizi, neesmu nekāds elektroguru.


 Parasti jau bloku projektē - izdomā, lai izmantotu *konkrētu spriegumu un strāvu* iegūšanai. Līdz ar pašos sākumos  izvēloties regulējošās daļas jau paredzi ar cik lielu sprieguma rezervi ir jārēķinās uz trafa , kam vajadzīgs lieks siltums ? ? ? Arī strāvu vairāk taču nepaņemsi ko "dos":  trafs, diodes, regulējošais mezgls.
Un diez vai ir tik izdevīgi censties salikt vienu universālo lineāro regulatoru visai plašam spriegumu diapazonam. Tam vairāk piemērots impulsnieks.
 Te jau saitē pavīdēja lielisks ieteikums no *marizo* par divu atsevišķu regulatoru spriegumu kombinēšanas iespējām.
Arī cenšanās izspiest no elementiem pa maksimumam" pēdējo zupu" arī novedīs pie visai labilas ( nestabīlas ) sistēmas.

----------

